# Inside gunnels, yes or no?



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Since I havent started painting the inside yet, I am debating adding an "inside gunnel" on my skiff. The main purpose is to give me somewhere to install rigging tubes out of sight. Next I have somewhere to mount undergunnel strip lights and electronics in addition to my switch panel. The other purpose would be to help protect my rods that will be mounted to the gunnels. they would be under 6 feetlong and run from front to rear decks. About 6" wide with a 3" lip? Not to mention itll hide the old finish on gunnels and I won't have to spend as much time there sanding.

Whats yalls opinion yes or no?
View attachment 7145


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like gunnels for all the reasons you mention above. They also will stiffen the hull and keep people closer to the center line of the hull. They provide a good place to put a knee when leaning over to net or lip a fish. I really like that the gunnels keep my dog from getting hung up on fish hooks

Cons: They take up a lot of space in a narrow hull. My hull is 52" wide at the widest point, but my cockpit is only 28" wide due to the gunnels. Switching places with my fishing partner is something I avoid. Gunnels also add weight. If you want an ultra-light build, it would be best to avoid them. I see you already have a raised sole, so I doubt the weight of gunnels is a concern.

For me, the decision to add them to the boat in the photo is a no-brainer.

Nate


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

The entire boat has been rebuilt with Coosa for the transom and nidacore for the sole, decks, and bulkheads. Bout out of material and do not want to order a whole sheet for this. Yet at the same time there will be no wood in this boat. Looks like I might be building a jig on each side and laminating a few layers of biax together to build them. Still unsure. 

I could seam all my scrap nidacore and build em?


----------

